# Disque dur 5 pouces 1/4 ATA IDE



## Langellier (24 Février 2008)

En récupérant un PC destiné à la déchetterie, j'y ai découvert, pour la première fois, un disque très grand et très plat. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un disque de 5 pouces 1/4 (il fait 14 cm de large là où les autre en font 10).
Je l'ai monté sur un PowerMac 5500, l'ai initialisé avec outil disque dur. J'y ai installé le système 8.5. 
Au premier démarrage pas de problème. Je l'ai mis en réseau ethernet et j'ai partagé la connexion internet. 
Tout cela fonctionne, sauf que, de temps à autre, j'ai au démarrage une alerte "trap non implémentée" ou "Erreur de Bus". Et parfois la désactivation des extensions n'y fait rien.

Je me suis dit que ces difficultés venaient du type de disque.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Bernard53 (24 Février 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> ... j'ai au démarrage une alerte "trap non implémentée" ou "Erreur de Bus". Et parfois la désactivation des extensions n'y fait rien.
> 
> Je me suis dit que ces difficultés venaient du type de disque.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je vais faire une réponse de Normand : peut-être ben que oui, peut-être ben que non ! Simplement pour dire que c'est le genre de messages d'erreur que j'ai également vu s'afficher au démarrage d'un LC 475 ou d'un Performa 630 sous Système 7.5.1 et/ou 7.5.3 avec leur disque dur d'origine respectif. Un nouveau démarrage et ça passe, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi-comment. Et de temps en temps, au cours d'un démarrage, nouvelle apparition du message. Alors...

Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2008)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Je vais faire une réponse de Normand : peut-être ben que oui, peut-être ben que non ! Simplement pour dire que c'est le genre de messages d'erreur que j'ai également vu s'afficher au démarrage d'un LC 475 ou d'un Performa 630 sous Système 7.5.1 et/ou 7.5.3 avec leur disque dur d'origine respectif. Un nouveau démarrage et ça passe, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi-comment. Et de temps en temps, au cours d'un démarrage, nouvelle apparition du message. Alors...
> 
> Salutations.



J'ai eu dans le temps un tel disque, mais en SCSI, mais la taille était justifiée, c'était un très gros disque il faisait 75 Mo 

Je n'en ai jamais vu en IDE, mais s'ils existaient en SCSI, il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils n'aient pas existés en ATA, hein.

Ton problème, par contre, à mon avis ne peut avoir à voir avec le disque que dans l'hypothèse ou celui ci aurait des secteurs endommagés que la tête de lecture aurait du mal à lire, et tu aurais alors le message en question lorsqu'il y a erreur de lecture, mais je suis certain que ça n'a aucun rapport avec la taille du disque qui n'a aucune influence sur ses caractéristiques "informatiques" !


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Février 2008)

moi j'ai un 5" 1/4 IDE c'est un quantum bigfoot TX 4go, après il marche bien sur pc, faudrait que je l'essaye sur mon performa, bon après pour tes problèmes essaye avec un autre DD et si ça marche tu seras fixé


----------



## Langellier (24 Février 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> moi j'ai un 5" 1/4 IDE c'est un quantum bigfoot TX 4go, après il marche bien sur pc, faudrait que je l'essaye sur mon performa, bon après pour tes problèmes essaye avec un autre DD et si ça marche tu seras fixé


Oui, avec un DD normal il marche bien, mais la configuration logicielle n'étant pas la même, il m'est difficile de savoir si la cause  est software ou hardware.
J'ai lu quelque part que les disques 5"1/4 avaient été abandonnés à cause de leur inertie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Oui, avec un DD normal il marche bien, mais la configuration logicielle n'étant pas la même, il m'est difficile de savoir si la cause  est software ou hardware.
> J'ai lu quelque part que les disques 5"1/4 avaient été abandonnés à cause de leur inertie.



Non, en fait, c'est surtout à cause de leur encombrement, mais il est vrai que les faire tourner à 5400, 7200 ou 10000 tr/mn, ça poserait sans doute problème, mais la plupart étaient à 3000, 3600 ou 4200 tr/mn !


----------



## claude72 (24 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en fait, c'est surtout à cause de leur encombrement


Oui, et un peu aussi à cause de leur consommation électrique...

... dans le genre antiquité encombrante, j'ai un Seagate 5" 1/4 de 1,2 Go *double hauteur*, c'est à dire 8 cm de hauteur, dans un (gros) boîtier externe, avec une grosse alimentation !


----------

